# Browning Hi Power Serial Number



## coh2000 (Nov 18, 2020)

I've got a Browning Hi Power that I purchased new from a sporting goods store in 1971.
The serial number begins with 'T' but I have not seen serial numbers beginning with 'T' described when I do find Browning serial number tables online.
Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Browning's website has the following info.









https://www.browning.com/support/date-your-firearm/hi-power-pistol.html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coh2000 (Nov 18, 2020)

My 9mm Hi Power was purchased new in 1971.
The serial number is T300xxx.
I don't see where this chart shows it.
According to what I read, it show begin with the letter 'C' too?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

coh2000 said:


> My 9mm Hi Power was purchased new in 1971.
> The serial number is T300xxx.
> I don't see where this chart shows it.
> According to what I read, it show begin with the letter 'C' too?


Wierd. Call Browning.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

The T-series was thought to end with the 69C series. But there is considerable overlap past the T-261000 number. I don't know how high the T serial numbers went, but R. Blake Stevens' book shows a High Power in the T-374XXX range. I would think the Ts actually overlapped the C series guns into the mid '70s...


----------

